# REC: Chicken Corden Bleu



## texasgirl (Jan 2, 2006)

I made this tonight and it has a really good flavor to it! I loved the sauce. Even my picky boys liked it. Of DH, he ate one with it and the second one he had to eat without it and put ketchup 

http://www.recipezaar.com/7678


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Texas,
looks good..KETCHUP???  Sounds very familiar 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeap, ketchup on everything! Oh, except hot dogs )


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2006)

That does sound good.  Paul mentioned the other night that my food was getting boring.  I've made the same thing tooooo many times.  This will be a little different for his tummy.  Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 2, 2006)

This sounds excellent.  I might just have to make this.  The good thing is that I have all the ingredients except the whipping cream.  I could probaly even safely halve the recipe.  6 servings would be a bit much for just me.  But 3 would be OK.


----------

